# New horse out hacking



## Tam82 (25 January 2019)

Hi, i have been riding for over 26years but havnt owned a horse for a long time. I have now purchased one and he is coming early next month, at what point to i havk him out? And do i havk him out alone first? As ideally want him to get used to hacking alone, it wouldnt normally bother me but i had a nasty accident on a horse i was trying to buy and ended up with a crushed pelvis. Im just at the last stage if my recovery. So i need to try and get it right especially if i end up gaving an accident on my own. Many thanks


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 January 2019)

In your position, I would take it slowly.  If you want to hack him alone, lead him along a short circular route, then ride him with someone walking with you before you set off on your own.  I hope though that the horse you are buying will be supremely confident on his own and able to accommodate your understandable initial nerves.


----------



## CMcC (25 January 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			In your position, I would take it slowly.  If you want to hack him alone, lead him along a short circular route, then ride him with someone walking with you before you set off on your own.  I hope though that the horse you are buying will be supremely confident on his own and able to accommodate your understandable initial nerves.
		
Click to expand...

What I was going to say!


----------



## Amymay (25 January 2019)

I always hack in company on the first couple of ocassions,  just to get the lie of the land as it were.

Providing I'm happy I then crack on alone.  I personally don't get this 'leading' malarkey. If you buy a horse that's sold as good to hack, I don't see the point. It's also potentially dangerous.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 January 2019)

amymay said:



			I always hack in company on the first couple of ocassions,  just to get the lie of the land as it were.

Providing I'm happy I then crack on alone.  I personally don't get this 'leading' malarkey. If you buy a horse that's sold as good to hack, I don't see the point. It's also potentially dangerous.
		
Click to expand...


How on earth can leading horse on a quiet safe route you intend to hack along be dangerous?  Any-one with any wit at all would lead in a bridle and go either at a quiet time, or if at all possible, on a quiet route.


----------



## Tam82 (25 January 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			In your position, I would take it slowly.  If you want to hack him alone, lead him along a short circular route, then ride him with someone walking with you before you set off on your own.  I hope though that the horse you are buying will be supremely confident on his own and able to accommodate your understandable initial nerves.
		
Click to expand...

His advert states good to hack alone and in company but does take confidence from his rider


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 January 2019)

I hope you have seen and tried this horse, OP.


----------



## Tam82 (25 January 2019)

I have riden a couple of times recently but only in a school, i think its because i wont know him, and so want to take it slowly, i just didnt know whether to just bite the bullet and hack on a route but just walk all the way round of do a route in company first, there is no short route i can take out havking unfortunaly, not thats a circuit, and i dont want to go up the road and end uo just turning round. It wouldnt have even bothered me before my accident ðŸ™ˆ xx


----------



## Tam82 (25 January 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I hope you have seen and tried this horse, OP.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i have and he is lovely, just passed his vetting. I just dont have a stable till next month.


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 January 2019)

You are probably not going to be able to give him the confidence he needs to hack alone immediately. I'd suggest taking a few days to ride in the menage, hack out with a babysitter horse and then ask a friend or instructor to hack him solo so that you can be reassured and better able to feel confident riding on your own. 
Don't expect too much of yourself, everyone is apprehensive at the start of a new partnership. Trust is a two way deal. Good luck, I really hope you have fun with him.


----------



## Tam82 (25 January 2019)

dogatemysalad said:



			You are probably not going to be able to give him the confidence he needs to hack alone immediately. I'd suggest taking a few days to ride in the menage, hack out with a babysitter horse and then ask a friend or instructor to hack him solo so that you can be reassured and better able to feel confident riding on your own.
Don't expect too much of yourself, everyone is apprehensive at the start of a new partnership. Trust is a two way deal. Good luck, I really hope you have fun with him.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou, i wont have a saddle for about 4 days as i cant get a saddle fitter till then but thought about lunging him. Spending time with him and then maybe having a couple of lessons, i am getting a dressage saddle for him as i know i wouod feel a bit for secure and he is currently ridden in one also, so yes i have a friend who will ride any thing and she has said she will take him out for me, but i know he is a one rider horse and will thrive on a bond so didnt know if having some one else ride him would hinder?


----------



## LaurenBay (25 January 2019)

If you haven't actually got him home yet could you possibly arrange with current owner to try him on a hack out? after all just because his ad states good to hack doesn't mean he is. I'd want to see him at least in traffic and in open spaces, even for a 15 minute hack to check that he is indeed safe. I am sure he is fine, but sadly there are so many dishonest sellers out there, I'd hate for you to get him home, spend money on new tack etc and find out he is not good to hack.


----------



## Tam82 (25 January 2019)

LaurenBay said:



			If you haven't actually got him home yet could you possibly arrange with current owner to try him on a hack out? after all just because his ad states good to hack doesn't mean he is. I'd want to see him at least in traffic and in open spaces, even for a 15 minute hack to check that he is indeed safe. I am sure he is fine, but sadly there are so many dishonest sellers out there, I'd hate for you to get him home, spend money on new tack etc and find out he is not good to hack.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, my friend took him up the road on his own, unfortunatly there was only about 3 cars that passed him but he was fine, i am going to ride him tomorrow so i could ask,who woman who is selling is in her mid 50â€™s and hacks him alone. He was a happy hacker in holland for an old couple before.


----------



## LaurenBay (25 January 2019)

He sounds lovely, but you just want to make sure he is the right Horse for you. Could you possibly ask owner to walk on foot with you and go for a small hack? If he is an genuine as lady says he is then she wont mind you taking him out, just to make sure that he doesn't do anything silly and that you are comfortable riding him


----------



## FestiveFuzz (26 January 2019)

Agree with PPs I would want to take him for a hack before parting with any money, especially as they're saying he takes his confidence from his rider which could mean he's less than generous if your nerves do get the better of you.


----------



## sportsmansB (29 January 2019)

It depends how honest the seller is 
'Takes confidence from rider' could just mean he needs a reassuring pat sometimes, and a bit of a growl (depends what sort of horses the seller is used to!)
Or it could mean he needs you to very positively drive him past every remotely spooky thing every time, or he will turn and head home! 
Either way definitely try and hack him before you take him home, and if you do have a very positive friend get them to take him round your familiar hack first. If he is lacking confidence and isn't filled with it from you, then you could end up with 'problem places' on your familiar hacking territory and it is much more difficult to get over it if the horse actually thinks there IS a reason to be worried, rather than just MAYBE. 

To be honest if I was a bit nervous and looking for a horse to hack I would be going for one which was described as 'Loves hacking, 110% bombproof, alone and in company' (even though I don't really believe in bombproof, but its a much more definite statement of their behaviour)


----------



## hopscotch bandit (29 January 2019)

Tam82 said:



			Hi, i have been riding for over 26years but havnt owned a horse for a long time. I have now purchased one and he is coming early next month, at what point to i havk him out? And do i havk him out alone first? As ideally want him to get used to hacking alone, it wouldnt normally bother me but i had a nasty accident on a horse i was trying to buy and ended up with a crushed pelvis. Im just at the last stage if my recovery. So i need to try and get it right especially if i end up gaving an accident on my own. Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

 I always say 'start as you mean to go on'.  Hacked mine out the next day which was about 15 hours after she arrived at the yard.  Told the yard I was going for a hack on my own and pootled off. 

My advice is to just crack on with things. By all means take someone with you when you hack out for the first time at home but don't fall into the trap of having to take someone all the time  as your horse will never be confident on its own.  Try him before you buy, preferably on his own and not with company or you will never know if he lacks confidence or not.  You don't want to end up with something that is a head case and that wont' let you ride him away from his pals.


----------



## Summit (29 January 2019)

amymay said:



			I always hack in company on the first couple of ocassions,  just to get the lie of the land as it were.

Providing I'm happy I then crack on alone.  I personally don't get this 'leading' malarkey. If you buy a horse that's sold as good to hack, I don't see the point. It's also potentially dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

If you search for this subject on the forum there are LOADS of people suggesting to lead out in hand to gain confidence.  

Same situ as you OP, but only for 10 years.  Yes a horse may be great hacking out alone but itâ€™s a big deal for a horse to move to a new yard and have a new owner so I donâ€™t think it fair, or safe, to assume that you should just â€œget on with itâ€.  The horse needs to gain his own confidence with new surroundings.  My horse was sold as â€œhacks aloneâ€, which he does, but heâ€™s still finding his feet and getting used to me.  Unfortunately Iâ€™ve just broken my hand so have no choice but to lead him out at the moment and to be honest itâ€™s doing us both the world of good.  I can get him used to my voice from the ground and I let him eat a bit of grass here and there so itâ€™s a nice experience for him.


----------



## Summit (29 January 2019)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Agree with PPs I would want to take him for a hack before parting with any money, especially as they're saying he takes his confidence from his rider which could mean he's less than generous if your nerves do get the better of you.
		
Click to expand...

 Again, said horse may happily hack alone in his current yard but have a total loss of confidence with a new yard and owner


----------



## Winters100 (29 January 2019)

I would try him as much as you can before he arrives. Horses behave differently with different people. My last horse was a delight for the trainer to ride in the forest, but for me he was a nightmare!  I had been riding for 40 odd years, but with a big break, and in my 40s had lost confidence. I transmitted all of my worries to him and he became afraid of every tree stump or odd looking bush that we saw!  If he is good with you on a trial it achieves 2 things: 1. you will know what to expect, and 2. when you get him home you will hopefully feel confident and that will be good for both you and the horse


----------



## Tam82 (29 January 2019)

Thanks for all your advice people, i did ride him last saturday on a small hack with the owner on her other horse, and he was fine, not totally relaxed but that brob cus his rider was on another horse, unfortunately he is too far for me to travel to keep seeing him as i also work, but he is arriving in less than 2 weeks now so for the first 2-4 days i will lead him round the school, spend lime with him and lunge him, the saddle fitter isnt coming till day 4 of me having him, and then after that have a lesson in the school a couple of time, try to build something and then fingers crossed take him out. I hope this sounds like a good plan! X


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 January 2019)

i would say your plan is ok except that i would hack him out with another horse as soon as possible so you gain confidence and hacking out hasnt turned into a big deal.....once you have hacked out a couple of times with company it wont be so scary to hack out on his own,  good luck


----------



## Tam82 (29 January 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			i would say your plan is ok except that i would hack him out with another horse as soon as possible so you gain confidence and hacking out hasnt turned into a big deal.....once you have hacked out a couple of times with company it wont be so scary to hack out on his own,  good luck
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, he comes on the 8th and a saddle fitter is due on the 12th its the earliest i could get! So maybe hack out that week with someone then? X


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 January 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			In your position, I would take it slowly.  If you want to hack him alone, lead him along a short circular route, then ride him with someone walking with you before you set off on your own.  I hope though that the horse you are buying will be supremely confident on his own and able to accommodate your understandable initial nerves.
		
Click to expand...

^^ this is what my thoughts are too. Play safe, play cautious. If you're unsure, then hack out with a Schoolmaster to accompany you for a bit until you've both gained confidence.

I would also be doing groundwork with the new horse from the time they come off the lorry; start early. Make the horse move away from you (i.e. pressure), backwards/forwards. Pick up feet etc etc. Don't forget to "reward" for the behaviour you want. My new mare was bolshy and rude when I got her last autumn; not her fault just the fact no-one had ever "explained" to her that she should respect humans-space, so this is where I started with her.


----------



## Summit (30 January 2019)

Tam82 said:



			Thanks, he comes on the 8th and a saddle fitter is due on the 12th its the earliest i could get! So maybe hack out that week with someone then? X
		
Click to expand...

Walk him out in hand til then


----------



## sportsmansB (4 February 2019)

Also make sure that when he arrives but before you can ride him, you still get him plenty of turnout and exercise. 
Have seen many horses arrive at their new homes and given 'time to settle in' or enforced non-riding due to saddle issues, and get far too fresh and full of themselves during that time. If you are lunging, lunge until he is actually tired. He will undoubtedly be a bit sharper in a new home, so if he is tired already that will take the edge off it. 
Good luck


----------



## ihatework (4 February 2019)

I personally wouldnâ€™t be leading him out and about, for me that would be a last resort.

I would get you & him in a strict routine the minute he gets home and ride / exercise him every day for the first fortnight.

I also wouldnâ€™t hack alone to start with, I never do with a new one and Iâ€™m pretty confident hacking. Get 2-3 good circular routes familiar to him with company. As soon as possible do those rides leading (from on top!).

Only when you feel positive, relaxed & confident do you attempt it solo. You have to be prepared to keep any nerves under control and ride them forwards if they are a little unsure. Otherwise that is when you run into issues.


----------



## kc921 (4 February 2019)

My boy hacks out worse with company, spooks more, rushes to trot or canter, tries to race the other horse etc. But when I take him out alone he is the safest and plod of a horse I've ever owned. 

Mu boyfriend will walk with us sometimes, but I would recommend getting someone to walk next to you for the first time out at his new yard, and for me I rode my boy the very next day I got him out for a hack


----------



## Orangehorse (5 February 2019)

If you want a horse to be a hack, then you need to take him for a hack.  Preferably with the owner.  Would you buy a show jumper if you hadn't seen it jumping at a show?  Or a hunter out hunting.  I think unless you are a "producer" of whatever kind,  willing and able to take a punt and have something you want to bring on or improve, you need to buy a horse that its doing the job NOW that you want it for.

(I heard of someone who bought a horse she just wanted to hack, it was an excellent hunter.  When she got it home she discovered it wouldn't go anywhere without company, not out of the drive gate.  Perfect in company.  It stayed in the field until she was able to sell it as a hunter, cheaply as it hadn't been ridden).


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (5 February 2019)

Orangehorse said:



			(I heard of someone who bought a horse she just wanted to hack, it was an excellent hunter. When she got it home she discovered it wouldn't go anywhere without company, not out of the drive gate. Perfect in company. It stayed in the field until she was able to sell it as a hunter, cheaply as it hadn't been ridden).
		
Click to expand...

My own horse is an ex hunter - I bought her as a 10 year old and she had done nothing but hunt - consequently we spent the first 3 months doing nothing but hacking out alone......I can't tell you how many battles we had in those first few months but she is one of my favourite ever horses so well worth the effort and I was well aware that hacking alone could be problematic for her before I even bought her.

OP i do wish the owner had allowed you to hack the horse out alone from their property - even if they walked along with you. But it is what it is and hopefully it won't be an issue at all, take all the help and foot soldiers you can get in the early days and yes I would be hacking out right from day one, even if it is just at walk with a foot soldier to begin with.


----------



## SpringArising (5 February 2019)

I'm sorry OP but this sounds like it really has the potential to go horribly wrong. The horse has been described as needing confidence from his rider. There's no way to put this that doesn't sound rude, but why did you think he would be a good match for you?

Like SportsMan said, you need to be looking for one that is advertised as a hacking horse or fab to hack etc. 

Have you not tried the horse out hacking alone at the sellers either? That's THE most important thing that you should have done. He might be a complete sod to go with alone. Always do the things that you plan to do with the horse at the viewing.

It's NOT too late to change your mind. Don't be pressured into something if you're having doubts.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (6 February 2019)

I'm afraid I have to agree with SpringArising and MrsJingle, if hacking solo was my main priority I would absolutely be making sure the horse I was buying would hack alone before I bought it rather than just taking the owners word for it. I would be somewhat skeptical of any seller who wouldn't allow you to take the horse for a short hack alone tbh. 

I know you say it's not easy to get back and forth to the horse, but I'd argue it's harder to sell a horse on if you run into troubles so I really would try and find the time to go back and hack alone before it arrives.


----------



## Jellymoon (16 February 2019)

I completely disagree with people saying â€˜just get on and hack himâ€™, if you are feeling at all apprehensive and think you wonâ€™t have the confidence to deal with a nervous horse trying to nap for home then donâ€™t put yourself in that situation. People can be all bravado and just get on with if they want, thatâ€™s up to them. I see only benefit in getting to know him on the ground, building up trust in a safe environment, then taking it step by step. There is no rush. You are no less of a horsewoman if you take it slowly.

I do agree he may not sound entirely suitable, but a friend of a friend recently bought a horse with a similar description and itâ€™s turned out to be absolutely lovely and perfect for her. She initially took the just get straight on and hack it approach, got bucked off, nearly sent it back, then decided to take it back a step and bond with it on the ground first. They are completely in love now, having a fab time, and have progressed from just hacking to going xc!


----------



## Cortez (16 February 2019)

How did you get on OP? You'll have had time to find out what he's like by now, I should imagine. If there is a problem, could you get someone else to take him out for you a couple of times?


----------



## sunshine100* (16 February 2019)

You have to remember new place, new surroundings, you have to get to know each other I would not rush things-there is no rulebook just enjoy being together-no rush!


----------



## Amymay (16 February 2019)

Jellymoon said:



			I completely disagree with people saying â€˜just get on and hack himâ€™, if you are feeling at all apprehensive and think you wonâ€™t have the confidence to deal with a nervous horse trying to nap for home then donâ€™t put yourself in that situation. People can be all bravado and just get on with if they want, thatâ€™s up to them. I see only benefit in getting to know him on the ground, building up trust in a safe environment, then taking it step by step. There is no rush.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d rather be dealing with a napping horse whilst on board, not in hand on the road.

Any way, itâ€™s semantics. The horse was arriving on the 8th, and Iâ€™m sure that whatever OP decided to do has gone well.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (16 February 2019)

amymay said:



			Any way, itâ€™s semantics. The horse was arriving on the 8th, and Iâ€™m sure that whatever OP decided to do has gone well.
		
Click to expand...

Or possibly not.


----------

